
Builders Are Swapping Cement for Weed to Reduce Pollution - montalbano
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-08-30/builders-are-swapping-cement-for-weed-to-reduce-pollution
======
shalmanese
Hemp is not weed and the title is clickbaity for bad reasons.

------
vturner
I've wondered if industrial hemp could be a means of revitalizing struggling
rural areas, get us off the corn and soybean subsidies and allow us to produce
something valuable. How much capital does it take to get a set up going to
convert hemp stalk into the powder or the bricks.

